# More Unidentified Floating Objects



## John the R-T (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks again to Santos and Arden4 for their help with HNHS Maine and USS Rochester.
Would like help identifying four more ships please.

http://john-the-r-t.110mb.com/misc/html/ships.html

F42 possibly a Loch class. I was aboard Loch Fyne at the time.
F604 ??
228 Possibly Canadian from the funnel badge.
1089 I thought was a US LCT. The US ship with that number was sold to the Thai navy in 1946.
It also has a fairly modern helicopter on board.

I have another very badly damaged picture of what I think is F628 - another Loch class.

These pictures come from my 98 years young mum and I'm trying to catalogue them for her. Earliest I can date so far is 1928.

TIA

John the R-T
http://www.john-the-r-t.co.uk/ Cruise and Family site.
http://john-the-r-t.110mb.com/ - Annexe.


----------



## Arden4 (Sep 10, 2005)

F42 is HMS Wizard. Commissioned 1954, scrapped 1967.
F604 (originally K604 - HMS Loch Arklet) converted to Bay Class & renamed HMS Start Bay - scrapped 1958.


----------



## John the R-T (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks once again. HMS Start Bay I remember. HMS Wizard I don't. Must be getting old.
F628 I see elsewhere is HMS Loch Killisport. Another one I remember.

John the R-T
http://www.john-the-r-t.co.uk/ Cruise and Family site.
http://john-the-r-t.110mb.com/ - Annexe.


----------



## Arden4 (Sep 10, 2005)

John, your Canadian is HMCS Crusader.


----------



## AncientBrit (Oct 6, 2007)

F42 :- HMS Modeste, Modified Black Swan Class. Launched Chatham Dockyard 29 Jan 1944. Scrapped ? 11 Mar 1961


----------



## Thats another Story (Mar 4, 2009)

if you wanted unidetified floating objects you should have swam in the mersey in the sixty's(Jester) (Hippy)


----------



## John the R-T (Dec 15, 2009)

Arden4 said:


> John, your Canadian is HMCS Crusader.


Many thanks again.


----------



## John the R-T (Dec 15, 2009)

AncientBrit said:


> F42 :- HMS Modeste, Modified Black Swan Class. Launched Chatham Dockyard 29 Jan 1944. Scrapped ? 11 Mar 1961


Hm, a toss-up now between HMS Wizard and HMS Modeste. I rather fancy the latter as the dates fit better.
I was aboard Black Swan in 1952 having been left behind in Sasebo, Japan as part of a communications team. Yuk. Dirtiest ship I ever served on. Commonly known as "The Dirty Duck" to us. (Cloud)


----------



## John the R-T (Dec 15, 2009)

JOHN PRUDEN said:


> if you wanted unidetified floating objects you should have swam in the mersey in the sixty's(Jester) (Hippy)


No thanks, I left the RN in Sept 1962.

John the R-T
http://www.john-the-r-t.co.uk/ World Cruise site (Jester)


----------



## John the R-T (Dec 15, 2009)

John the R-T said:


> 1089 I thought was a US LCT. The US ship with that number was sold to the Thai navy in 1946.
> It also has a fairly modern helicopter on board.
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## AncientBrit (Oct 6, 2007)

When in doubt check with the owners! LST 1089......Voila! Dates explained.

http://www.history.navy.mil/danfs/l30/lst-1089.htm


----------



## John the R-T (Dec 15, 2009)

AncientBrit said:


> When in doubt check with the owners! LST 1089......Voila! Dates explained.
> 
> http://www.history.navy.mil/danfs/l30/lst-1089.htm


Thanks. Looks as though the picture is my step fathers then. 



> If you havent grown up by the age of 50, you dont have to.


That's why my nick is:-

John the Recycled Teenager.


----------



## zelo1954 (Apr 5, 2005)

John the R-T said:


> Thanks. Looks as though the picture is my step fathers then.


Can't display the URL given - seems broken. Found this from another site:



LST-1089 LST-1089 was laid down on 20 December 1944 at Ambridge, Pa., by the American Bridge Co.; launched on 17 February 1945; sponsored by Mrs. R. C. Robinson; and commissioned on 28 March 1945, Lt. Marvin A. Cohen in command. Following World War II, LST-1089 performed occupation duty in the Far East until early November 1945. She was decommissioned on 16 August 1946 and assigned to the Pacific Reserve Fleet. Recommissioned on 6 September 1950, LST-1089 saw extensive service in Korea and later with the Pacific Fleet in the Far East and the eastern Pacific. On 1 July 1955, she was redesignated Rice County (LST- 1089) (q.v.) after counties in Kansas and Minnesota. The ship was decommissioned again on 9 March 1960 and transferred to the West German Navy in October 1960 where she served as Bochum (N-120). Rice County was struck from the Navy list on I November 1960. She was later sold by the United States to the Turkish Navy in December 1972 where she served as Sanlaktar (A-580). LST-1089 earned four battle stars for Korean War service


----------



## Union Jack (Jul 22, 2009)

Tom

Very interesting photographs, thank you, and I would definitely go with MODESTE since WIZARD was a destroyer, rather than the sloop/frigate in the photograph, before conversion to a Type 15 frigate.

Curiously enough, there is an inconsistency at http://www.battleships-cruisers.co.uk/frigates.htm since the details are for WIZARD but the photograph is actually that of "the good ship VENUS", known either as "the Fighting 50" or "the Filthy 50", depending on how one felt - and quite funny in view of your reference to BLACK SWAN as "the Dirty Duck".

Even more curious is the fact that I served in VENUS with the Dartmouth Training Squadron during the 1959 Cod War and, since I'm almost certain that VENUS was not in commission in 1962, I suspect that the photograph of VENUS could well have been taken in 1959 whilst I was on board.

The pendant number F42 clearly got around a bit, since you may also recall that the fictional HMS HERO, the star of the TV series "Warship" was F42, the pendant number of the LEANDER Class frigate PHOEBE, the first ship used in the series, but also used for the other LEANDERs used for filming. 

That brings up another little curiosity, namely that Ian Mackintosh, the creator of "Warship", and who later disappeared in mysterious cir***stances in 1979 in a light plane crash off Alaska, also served in VENUS with me in 1959, slinging his hammock immediately next to mine in the Cadets' Mess!

With best wishes, especially for Christmas and the New Year, and many thanks for the photographs and for reviving the memories - Ships Nostalgia indeed.(Thumb) 

Jack


----------

